# My new Rats



## Arazele (Dec 17, 2013)

I recently lost one of my rats, today I adopted three new rats. My older girl Frankie just adores them. Meet Ursa (Black) Blaise (Gray) and Remi (Tan). :3


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

What lovely ratties! Is the tank their permanent home? They tend to do much better in open air cages.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Lovely rats


----------



## Arazele (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you! No, they stay in a single unit ferret nation. They were only in the tank so I could introduce them to my adult female Frankie.


----------



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

They're adorable!


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Arazele said:


> Thank you! No, they stay in a single unit ferret nation. They were only in the tank so I could introduce them to my adult female Frankie.


Oh good. xP They really are adorable. I like Blaise's blaze. xD


----------



## thepumpkinrat (Oct 30, 2016)

Remi and Ursa both look like they have rex coats, but I can't tell if it's just the photo. So cute  Their fur looks like my boys' when they were small. They both have some curly fur spots and crinkley looking whiskers now


----------



## Arazele (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, they both have the rex coat. :3


----------

